# TFV8 Baby 2ml replacement glass



## Vapex (3/7/17)

Please help ...my glass on my smok alien al85 cracked and I can't seem to find replacement glass. Stores have for 3ml baby but not for 2ml. Anybody know a dealer in randburg who has stock ??
Thanks


----------

